# call of duty 4 xbox 360 game night



## iceman98 (Mar 8, 2008)

anyone up for a call of duty 4 session sometime?? missed the one on the 6th. many ppl play? when would most be up fot it?
my gamertag is aztec1986


----------



## withoutabix (May 28, 2008)

im up for this

gamertag is fishtank69


----------



## MikeTDI (Aug 2, 2006)

im up for some of that! im on tonight if anyone fancies some cod4? tag is KitsA3


----------



## iceman98 (Mar 8, 2008)

yeah im on 2nite for a bit what time u gonna be on mike


----------



## iceman98 (Mar 8, 2008)

as for the group game shall we say next wednesday the 3rd about 8 o clock?


----------



## MikeTDI (Aug 2, 2006)

around 9ish mate.


----------



## iceman98 (Mar 8, 2008)

sweet ill add you when im on later


----------



## withoutabix (May 28, 2008)

ill hopefully be some some time nearer 9:30


----------



## dogs_basket (Aug 28, 2007)

I should get a chance (tag: chickiepea) if it's going ahead tonight and you want some cannon fodder to make up numbers.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

i'll be on. drosc78


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

Ive added you guys, my tag is r1ch83


----------

